# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  امضا؟

## golbafan

کو؟ کجاست؟ چرا؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

الان رفته مسافرت. چند وقت دیگه برمیگرده.

----------


## farazsahebdel

> الان رفته مسافرت. چند وقت دیگه برمیگرده.


خوبه برای ادمینا نرفته !!!

----------


## royayeabadi

> الان رفته مسافرت. چند وقت دیگه برمیگرده.


:| :|
.....

----------


## fatima-php

چقدر مسافرت طولانی شد! احیاناً قصد نداره برگرده؟ تو این بی پولی این امضا خان از کجا پول آورده اینهمه طولانی میره مسافرت؟ اولین انجمنی هستین که میبینم امضا نداریم.

----------


## H:Shojaei

این امضا طفلی اون هیزم تریه که باید به پای هیزمای خشک بسوزه !!! امضا ها چرا نیست دیگه !!!!!!!
بنده از همین تریبون خواستار برگشت امضا ها از مسافرتشان میباشم لطفا...

----------


## mr.dp+

انجمن ؟ بدون امضا ؟؟ نمیشه !!

----------


## دانیال دزفولی

به جای اینکه اینطوری کاربرا از انجمن دور کنید 
اونا رو جذب کنید !

یه نفر که بره 10 نفر رو هم با خودش می بره 

من نمیخواستم درگیر مسائل پیش اومده بشم

ولی کاربری که اینجا چند ساله داره فعالیت و به بقیه کمک میکنه رو نباید اینطوری مورد بی احترامی قرار بدید :|


وقتی میبینم کاربرا امضا ندارن بعد مدیرا امضا دارن 

و از *تبلیغ های منطقی* کاربرا توی تاپیک های مختلف جلو گیری میکنن 

ظاهرا از فحش هم بدتره :/
*کاربرا هم حقی دارن* 

توی هر انجمن هم چهار نفر رو ناظر کردید که رسیدگی میکنن نه اطلاعات درستی دارن که بتونن به کاربرا کمک کنن

خیلی از تالار ها خالی شدن ! همه ی حرفه ای ها رفتن

خودتون یه فکری بکنید !

----------


## JaVa

سلام.

امضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## علی متقی پور

من فکر میکردم فقط برای من حذف شده :)

----------


## salar IT man

دقیقا چرا حذف شده؟ البته مهم نیست .

----------


## FastCode

سلام.
حرکت قشنگی نبود.چند ماه رفتم.الان که برگشتم واقعا سایت شبیه خرابه های پس از جنگ شده. این از امضا. تغییر robots گفت و گو آزاد,اون از وضع php..... چرا؟؟؟ حداقل این مورد رو میشه بیگد چرا؟

----------


## saied_hacker

یه مدت پیش یه حرکتی صورت گرفته بود امضا جمع می کردن برای وب ازاد و ... ( باز کردن فیسبوق و ... ) . بچه های لینک اون سایترو میزاشتن تو امضا و تبلیغ میکردن 
بعد ظاهرا سر همین قضیه برای سایت مشکل پیش اومد و اون سایتم فیلتر شد. از همون موقع کلا امضا غیر فعال شد.

نکته : تا اونحا که من میدونم و یادم میاد.

----------


## us1234

> یه مدت پیش یه حرکتی صورت گرفته بود امضا جمع می کردن برای وب ازاد و ... ( باز کردن فیسبوق و ... ) . بچه های لینک اون سایترو میزاشتن تو امضا و تبلیغ میکردن 
> بعد ظاهرا سر همین قضیه برای سایت مشکل پیش اومد و اون سایتم فیلتر شد. از همون موقع کلا امضا غیر فعال شد.
> 
> نکته : تا اونحا که من میدونم و یادم میاد.


بخاطر این موضوعات نبود .

در پی اخراج یک شخص از انجمن امضا ها حذف شد ، بخاطر اینکه دوستان اون شخص لینک مطالب اعتراضی را تبلیغ می کردند .

ولی الان که دیگه اوضاع آرام شده باید امضا ها به حالت قبلی برگرده و اگر کسی خلاف قوانین انجام داد به آن شخص برخورد بشه نه همه ...

----------


## دانیال دزفولی

مدیریت 0 همینه

----------


## veniz2008

سلام.
ای جانم. 
من فکر میکنم کسیکه امضاها رو فیلتر کرده دقیقا مثل همونی فکر میکنه که youtube رو با هزاران ویدئو خوب فیلتر کرده به این بهانه که بعضی از امضاها مشکل داره.  :قهقهه: 
خدایا همونی که امضاها رو فیلتر کرده بذار تو دلش که این آواتار رو هم فیلتر کنه. شاید فرجی شد و قیافه ناز بعضی ها رو ندیدیم.  :بوس:

----------


## golbafan

سلام
تاپیک رو شروع کردم و الان میبینم که کلی نظرات سازنده دادن دوستان.
آقایان مسئولین رسیدگی فرمایید.
اگه مشکل بلیط دارن ایشون، بگید من براش رزرو میکنم...

----------


## FastCode

> سلام
> تاپیک رو شروع کردم و الان میبینم که کلی نظرات سازنده دادن دوستان.
> آقایان مسئولین رسیدگی فرمایید.
> اگه مشکل بلیط دارن ایشون، بگید من براش رزرو میکنم...


پاسپورتش رو گم کرده.فقط به شهر مدیران بدون ویزا راه میدن.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام .
به جای این همه فعالیت الکی سعی کنید حداقل دوتا پست مفید بذارید و مشکل دو نفرو حل کنید. من خیلی وقته در سایت نیستم.
ولی از دور که مطالب رو پیگیری میکنم به جز یک سری مسائل بچه بازی هیچی رو نمی بینم. کی این حرفها میخواد تموم بشه خدا داند.
سیاست مدیریت ارشد سایت بر این هست که فعلا امضاها تعطیل باشه.
نیازی هم نیست به کسی توضیح بده.
تو امضای هیچکس فکر نمیکنم فرمول غنی سازی اورانیوم نوشته شده باشه که اینقدر بخواد نگرانش باشه.
پس لطفا اینقدر دنبال حاشیه نباشید و سعی کنید مشکل دو نفرو حل کنید.
این تاپیک نیز قفل خواهد شد.

----------

